# CS 1.6 opened ports



## chrisstan (Jan 12, 2008)

i have port forwarded my router for these ports http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netgear/CG814WGv2/Steam_Client.htm

but the game doesnt work properly still.:4-dontkno

any ideas?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Are you using a software firewall as well as the router? Try temporarily disabling the firewall to see if it's blocking CS.

btw, I've removed your other post in the games forum to avoid confusion and possible conflicting advice.


----------



## chrisstan (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, umm i do have the windows firewall and AVG free , dont think AVG blocks anything, Does it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

AVG is antivirus. Try disabling the Windows firewall.


----------



## chrisstan (Jan 12, 2008)

hmmmm, i cant atm, my brother is on the pc with CS but i will try ASAP


----------



## chrisstan (Jan 12, 2008)

I tried it....... i didnt work.

Thanks for the idea though.


----------

